# Cutter is cutting sloppy, rounded corners not finishing cut all the way



## Goldunicorn77 (Jun 4, 2017)

Please help. For example I am cutting a word with a font that has sharp corners, points, etc.. Looks PERFECT on the screen but when it cuts on the vinyl has rounded corners and sloppy and doesn't finish the cut at some points... I have looked at and adjusted the blade.
Example.. the top is how it shows on the screen.
The bottom is how it cuts the vinyl..
What am I doing wrong??


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Has it just started doing this or always? If it is recent, maybe a bad blade holder or cutting strip.


----------



## Goldunicorn77 (Jun 4, 2017)

Its a brand new cutter I just set it up...Vinyl Express R series II.. Tech support doesn't open till tomorrow if I can even get a hold of them, was hoping someone on here may know.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Goldunicorn77 said:


> Its a brand new cutter I just set it up...Vinyl Express R series II.. Tech support doesn't open till tomorrow if I can even get a hold of them, was hoping someone on here may know.


What is your blade offset?


----------



## Goldunicorn77 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey Blue92 where do I find that? ( Bear with me )


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Your blade offset is probably set to 0. Should be about 0.3 mm for most blades.
It is best to calibrate the blade offset for optimal results.
Your overtravel should be set to about 2 mm.


----------



## Goldunicorn77 (Jun 4, 2017)

BrianHahn said:


> Your blade offset is probably set to 0. Should be about 0.3 mm for most blades.
> It is best to calibrate the blade offset for optimal results.
> Your overtravel should be set to about 2 mm.


Brian is this where I offset it at? What should my numbers be?
Thanks sooo much! (photo attached)


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Those are the contour cutting offsets. You need the blade offset and the overtravel.


----------



## Goldunicorn77 (Jun 4, 2017)

BrianHahn said:


> Those are the contour cutting offsets. You need the blade offset and the overtravel.


This?? Knife offset...?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, this is the knife offset. Recommend starting out at .3 mm = .012" for most blades.


----------



## Goldunicorn77 (Jun 4, 2017)

BrianHahn said:


> Yes, this is the knife offset. Recommend starting out at .3 mm = .012" for most blades.


Brian you are a genius! Look it cut very well this time.. Does it look good to you??


----------

